# CMD Ping fake and Pingtest "real"



## carlosedt (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi guys, I know, I'm new registered on this forum, but I'm always reading techpowerup 

Sorry to don't share too much information right now, I want to be directly with my question.

I'm having ISP Issues right now, I have my Ticket Support for Technical issues, etc.

I live in South America and my ISP is called "Intercable" i don't have issues too much but nothing is perfect. I always have my 10mb speeds and my ping to games servers from NA are very nice though, like in aion i have 80-100ms. League of legends: 110ms. SWTOR: 75ms (east). etc.

Intercable is known as a bad isp from "Azureus" because they're using traffic shapping just because Intercable its from "Comcast"

Ok, my question is simple:

How they "fake" my CMD tracer/ping? see this:


Ping to google

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ihqr98qeg1y30d7/image%201.PNG

Tracert to google
https://www.dropbox.com/s/elarw9ljk25qg2o/image%202.PNG

Ok, now see my tracert to IGN, the server is located in LA (like League of Legends)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kh1bhifg3321y4m/iamge%203.PNG

Now: league of legends

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4z5dg5dv2893yh6/Screen10.png

(i have some peaks to 300ms)

I have 110-130ms to IGN (LA Server) and the same time, I have 300ms in-game, how is that possible?. Even doing ping to the League of legend server give me 115ms.

I'm pretty sure that is because of the traffic shapping, because I have some friends without traffic limit and they don't have this high latency, they got the same ping from cmd and in-game servers. I'm just curious, I want to know how is that.

some pingtest:

















I know, I know, they're horrible, but isually I have a nice ping.

Like this:











https://www.dropbox.com/s/tgthyffsq0rb7xs/Screen11.png

I hope that you can help me! I don't have any idea how they do this.

Additional information:

Router cisco 2320r2

Thanks all!


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2013)

ping www.google.com -f -l 1468 -ttl


you can add ">ping.txt" to the end of that without quotes and let it run in the background while you game and then then when you use Ctrl+C to end it you will have a nice text file that shows your dropped packets and times.


----------



## carlosedt (Jan 24, 2013)

Steevo said:


> ping www.google.com -f -l 1468 -ttl
> 
> 
> you can add ">ping.txt" to the end of that without quotes and let it run in the background while you game and then then when you use Ctrl+C to end it you will have a nice text file that shows your dropped packets and times.



Thanks for the reply, I'm getting 100-120ms to League of Legends ip server using ping on cmd, i have the log, while in-game server I have 300ms+ I just want to know how they can block my tracert/ping. I only can see my real ping doing a Pingtest, nothing more works, speedtest neither, just pingtest or playing online games.


----------

